# What's the most you will or have paid for a T?



## 4tec84 (Nov 7, 2007)

Just curious what is the highest price you guys would or have ever paid for a spider? 
Me i paid $90 thats included s/h for a female a,versicolor.  I dont think i could spend more than $100 for one even if its rare with rainbow colors.  
And i have seen alot of very high priced spiders for sale in classifieds.

crap how can i edit the title?


----------



## vvx (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm still a relatively noob to the hobby so haven't bought anything terribly expensive because I don't want to risk my own inexperience causing something expensive to die.

So far the most expensive I've purchased is $50 for a Cyriopagopus sp. "blue" (little over 1"). I did spend $65 on a group of 5 p. regalis, but that doesn't really count since it was 5 spiders.  

Depending on tax return, I'm maybe going to shell out for a p. metallica sling in the spring. Such pretty things. Should be pretty safe to not kill it by then as well I think.


----------



## WyvernsLair (Nov 7, 2007)

4tec84 said:


> Just curious what is the highest price you guys would or have ever paid for a spider?
> Me i paid $90 thats included s/h for a female a,versicolor.  I dont think i could spend more than $100 for one even if its rare with rainbow colors.
> And i have seen alot of very high priced spiders for sale in classifieds.
> 
> crap how can i edit the title?



I paid $235 for a spider. not including shipping.


----------



## 4tec84 (Nov 7, 2007)

How much are p.metallica slings? My is almost full grown now.  
I think p.regalis will be my next but where did you get that great deal? thats like paying 13each, they usually sale for $25-35.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Nov 7, 2007)

I've been lucky, I've never spent more than $15 on any, and that includes my stout leg baboon, which I got for a mere $6! My rosehair, pinktoe, and usambara baboon were all adoptions (so free of charge), my curly hair was $12, and my stripe knee was $15.


----------



## The_Thunderer (Nov 7, 2007)

The most I ever paid for a T was $150.00 for a 4" B. smithi.  It was the first one I ever saw and I didn't want to walk away and have someone else get it.  So I paid it.  Love that girl.  She's beautiful!


----------



## thedude (Nov 7, 2007)

125$$ w/0 shipping (rep show) for a sub-adult T. blondi


----------



## tacoma0680 (Nov 7, 2007)

I got a P. Met and I paid 400 for her I would spend more than that


----------



## problemchildx (Nov 7, 2007)

250. With no shipping


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 7, 2007)

I make all my T's work the streets so they eventually pay for themselves, and then some.


----------



## Code Monkey (Nov 7, 2007)

I've paid as much as $150 each for a tarantula sling. That won't be happening again any time soon - sure was nice to be without kids


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 7, 2007)

I can't even answer that.  :8o  I might have flashbacks of ramen.  

Let's just say that T was a Brachypelma baumgarteni freshly molted adult female with a fresh MM.


----------



## vvx (Nov 7, 2007)

4tec84 said:


> How much are p.metallica slings? My is almost full grown now.
> I think p.regalis will be my next but where did you get that great deal? thats like paying 13each, they usually sale for $25-35.


The p. regalis were from a reptile show here a few weeks back. NW zoological supply stand (Michael Jacobi). Actually there was another group of 5 that sold before I bought this one and it was $60, so he marked up the next group $5! I shoulda bought the first group, heh. I have seen them advertised for about that price in some for sale ads here.


----------



## Rain_Flower (Nov 7, 2007)

Well, I usually am not the one to buy my T's...(my boyfriend buys them for me. More for us really, he likes them as much as me...)
Anyway, most we spent was $73 for a P. regalis we saw in a pet store at the mall.


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 7, 2007)

you can't beat this 8" female T. blondi for $75 SHIPPED  and a 4" B. smithi for $20.   ;P


----------



## Xamec (Nov 7, 2007)

> I got a P. Met and I paid 400 for her I would spend more than that


Wow!  The most I've paid in five years is $30, and that was my first spider.


----------



## sick4x4 (Nov 7, 2007)

320.00 for a sexed female P.met  dont think i'll do that again....


----------



## funnylori (Nov 7, 2007)

Have paid $175 for a 1'' sling. Will pay more for certain tarantulas if I have the money and I want it bad enough.  Alas, I have no money and don't want anybody else bad enough just yet.


----------



## markface (Nov 7, 2007)

i think the most i've spent on a T was about 30 bucks . most of my more expensive T's i've gotten in trades or grown up from slings . my B. smithi i got a tremendous deal on , 5 inch probably male for 10 bucks


----------



## dragontears (Nov 7, 2007)

I've lucked out thus far and my most expensive T that I actually paid for was $75.  I've gotten several other Ts in trade or partial trade though, but for actually money my most expensive T wasn't that high.  I have no doubt that $75 as my most expensive will soon be a distant memory though.


----------



## penny'smom (Nov 7, 2007)

Out if the 6 Ts i've owned, I only paid for one, my current smithi.  He was 1.25" and I paid $25.  The others have all been gifts.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Nov 7, 2007)

The most I've paid is 750.00 for a mature female P. met.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 7, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> The most I've paid is 750.00 for a mature female P. met.


Is your electricity still off?


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 7, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> The most I've paid is 750.00 for a mature female P. met.


ouch, and I thought I did bad


----------



## 4tec84 (Nov 8, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> The most I've paid is 750.00 for a mature female P. met.


Wow, hey I would be glad to hand over my female p.metallica for that much. 
Any takers?


----------



## Tunedbeat (Nov 8, 2007)

The most I've ever paid for a T was $400 for a female P.metallica.  
$500 would be my max, no matter how rare,large, and beautiful it may be.


----------



## ZooRex (Nov 8, 2007)

$22 for a G.rosea, my first T ~ Rex


----------



## jeff1962 (Nov 8, 2007)

The most for me thus far is my Mature female B. Emilia, paid 150.00 for her.I will probably surpass that soon because I have been seriously eyeballing female G. Pulchra that are going for around 250.Very sad,     I am very sick addicted man. But I am loving every minute of it !


----------



## The_Thunderer (Nov 8, 2007)

jeff1962 said:


> ... Very sad,     I am very sick addicted man. But I am loving every minute of it !


Here! Here!  I resemble that remark as well.

I JUST now resisted the urge to order again (won't say what, but really, I did just refuse to click the "send payment" button on PayPal!).  LOL.  Oh, it was NOWHERE near the :worship: $750.00:worship:  mark.  ROFLOL!


----------



## chance (Nov 8, 2007)

The most I ever paid is $32.50 total for my A.seemani. I couldn't imagine spening what I see other people spending.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 8, 2007)

One thing, if you pay $400+ for a female P. metallica, and have something of a good rep in the community, you can always pick up a MM on breeding loan, and if all goes well, you can more than make your money back. Much more. Think of it as an investment.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 8, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> One thing, if you pay $400+ for a female P. metallica, and have something of a good rep in the community, you can always pick up a MM on breeding loan, and if all goes well, you can more than make your money back. Much more. Think of it as an investment.


True to a point, but not everybody can just get a female and crank out babies. I have a MM Metallica with me now that is not getting any action, but I am not shelling out 750 for a female no way no how.


----------



## sunpoe (Nov 8, 2007)

I paid $125 without shipping for my female B. vagans, which I could have gotten for $90 bucks but I decide it was best to support a Canadian breeder than to support my local pet store that gets 90% of their stock from the wild.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 8, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> True to a point, but not everybody can just get a female and crank out babies. I have a MM Metallica with me now that is not getting any action, but I am not shelling out 750 for a female no way no how.


True, And that's a shame. Hope you get some use outta him yet, though.


----------



## Brachypelma Rex (Nov 8, 2007)

$100, even, for an adult Petco 5.5" (damn near 6") female, B smithi. She was/is just gorgeous!  The clerk, who sold her to me, told me she'd been there for over a year.  I couldn't believe no one had snatched her up long before I arrived on the scene.  Nevertheless I figured, odds were, she wouldn't be there much longer.  So, I bought her on the spot, and named her Olmec. Easily, my favorite T, and needless to say, I've never regretted a penny of that $100.


----------



## Quixtar (Nov 8, 2007)

I paid $120 for a female A. versicolor. My limit for any invert is going to be around $150 - $175 with the exception that someone is selling a ridiculously expensive and valuable "Holy Grail" species for way less than it's supposed to be worth (think adult female P. metallica for $250). In that case, I'd have to take advantage of the situation.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Nov 8, 2007)

I bought two of them to increase my chances of getting an egg sack and there is a better possibilty that I can make my money back. It's a lot but it was worth it to me. Most of what i have is for my own personal collection. The P. mets are a breeding project.


----------



## -Sarah- (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe what some tarantulas are going for price-wise! The most I ever paid for a tarantula was $22 for my female _P. irminia_, which was unsexed at the time of purchase. My female _A. versicolor_ (also unsexed) ran me about $21.60 including taxes. My females are outnumbering the males!!! 

-Sarah


----------



## The_Thunderer (Nov 8, 2007)

Sarah_88 said:


> Wow, I can't believe what some tarantulas are going for price-wise! The most I ever paid for a tarantula was $22 for my female _P. irminia_, which was unsexed at the time of purchase. My female _A. versicolor_ (also unsexed) ran me about $21.60 including taxes. My females are outnumbering the males!!!
> 
> -Sarah


Sheesh!  Some folks have all the luck (or in your case all the "blessings")!  I paid $125.00 for my 4" A. metallica... ALL BY HERSELF!  Yeah, I probably got ripped, but she's beautiful... and, given that situation all over again... I'd probably do it all over again.

Oh, well!!!???


----------



## Flying (Nov 8, 2007)

20 euro for my smithi. Never gone higher before. Depending on the species I'd probably go up to 100.


----------



## Truff135 (Nov 8, 2007)

The most I can see myself spending anytime in the near future is maybe $100, only because I'm not comfortable enough in the hobby to warrant spending any more in case it dies.  I'm looking at getting another one real soon though.  Thunderer, on my very first post you had predicted I'd have 3 T's by Nov. 15th, doesn't look like that's gonna happen, but I maaaay have one more


----------



## AubZ (Nov 8, 2007)

The most I paid was about $95 for a Adult Fem G rosea which turned out to be male 3 mnths later.  This month my supplier will be getting me a fem for around $50.   These are excellent t prices where I stay as the norm price of an Adult in the petshops is about $180.   The most I would pay is about $700 for a Gaurenteed Fem M Balfouri.


----------



## Brachypelma Rex (Nov 8, 2007)

AubZ said:


> The most I paid was about $95 for a Adult Fem G rosea which turned out to be male 3 mnths later.  This month my supplier will be getting me a fem for around $50.   These are excellent t prices where I stay as the norm price of an Adult in the petshops is about $180.   The most I would pay is about $700 for a Gaurenteed Fem M Balfouri.


Egat!!! $95 for G rosea!?  That's like paying $30,000 for 1982 Ford Festiva.  I bought both of mine for under $12 a piece.  Are you located someplace where rosies ren't plentiful?


----------



## Moltar (Nov 8, 2007)

I think i paid $55 for my first T; a 4.5" supposedly femal B. smithi. Turns out 1-1/2 years later Velma was a male. I've bought E. murinus MF for $40, 2+" P regalis for $35, A metallica MF for $35... I guess that's as high as it goes.

If i had the money in my pocket though, i'd go well north of $100 for the right T. A Xenesthesis (sp?) or the right Pampho would be worth it to me for a definite female.


----------



## Scorpendra (Nov 8, 2007)

$200 for a 3/4 inch Cyriopagopus "blue".

it was right before everyone began having them in stock.


----------



## The_Thunderer (Nov 8, 2007)

Truff135 said:


> The most I can see myself spending anytime in the near future is maybe $100, only because I'm not comfortable enough in the hobby to warrant spending any more in case it dies.  I'm looking at getting another one real soon though.  Thunderer, on my very first post you had predicted I'd have 3 T's by Nov. 15th, doesn't look like that's gonna happen, but I maaaay have one more


Hey, its only the 8th!  LOTS of time between then and now... AND, thanks for the warning...  If it looks like I'll lose, I'LL send you the third!!!  J/K!!!  ;P



Brachypelma Rex said:


> Egat!!! $95 for G rosea!?  That's like paying $30,000 for 1982 Ford Festiva.  I bought both of mine for under $12 a piece.  Are you located someplace where rosies ren't plentiful?


That's what I said also - "$95!!!!!"... but he's overseas (I can't remember where), I think, so prices are gonna be different.


----------



## Aragorn (Nov 8, 2007)

I never paid more than 40 dollar for a spider.  The one paid the most for was for a _B. smithi_ sling which was a little over 33 dollars.  I guess I haven't had that much money in my life to be throwing it away.  I  have a car payment to pay and can't afford anything right now.  Maybe in about three years when my car is paid off, I'll get myself a nice Cyclura and some Brachies.


----------



## Lucara (Nov 8, 2007)

$300 for my female pulchra. She was the first I had seen in months so I jumped on it. =/ Not planning on throwing out money like that again..but I love her!


----------



## Nerri1029 (Nov 8, 2007)

I've not paid more than $45 for a spider so far.

but then I'm planning on getting a _Encyocratella olivacea _ or two sometime soon

so that number will change for certain.


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll pay what I think they're worth.

Most of my collection I didn't buy at market price so if I were to sell it, I'd most likely make a profit.

Most of what I buy are unsexed slings because they're a better investment. I paid $25 for one of my _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ slings about six months back and when he matures I can either send him out on a breeding loan, get slings and sell them for $5 apeice...as long as I sell 5, I'll make my money back.

I can also sell him for $40, which wouldn't be a bad price. I could also trade him off for something a bit more desireable.

I paid $10 for another sling and if that turns out to be female, I can use her for breeding projects or sell her for $60 or so.

I don't think it matters how much you spend on _one_ tarantula, but how much you've spent so far. To me, it's far more intelligent to buy unsexed slings, sit on them for a few years and then sell off whatever you don't have room for.

I wouldn't spend $150 for a female (although I have...I paid $150 ($250? I think $150) for a breeding pair of _Brachypelma auratum_ and $150 for a _Poecilotheria formosa_ at arachnocon), but I'd happily spend $90 on three or four slings of the same species for the reasons I outlined above.


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Nov 8, 2007)

I also paid alot for my large juvenile G.Pulchra female - 120 euros, though that included postage from Germany to the UK. They are for sale here much cheaper now  -  http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/index.php?cPath=21_34&sort=2a&page=2       but my girl is lovely and worth every penny. The prices of privately sold T's here seem to have dropped quite alot, but I got most of mine as slings so they were cheap.


----------



## dirtydirt (Nov 8, 2007)

*Nice*

Good deal on the T.Blondi....I paid 85 for a female E.murinus


----------



## padkison (Nov 8, 2007)

Why do I know that T is a 4" or so G. pulchra female from SSW  



WyvernsLair said:


> I paid $235 for a spider. not including shipping.


----------



## -Sarah- (Nov 8, 2007)

The_Thunderer said:


> Sheesh!  Some folks have all the luck (or in your case all the "blessings")!  I paid $125.00 for my 4" A. metallica... ALL BY HERSELF!  Yeah, I probably got ripped, but she's beautiful... and, given that situation all over again... I'd probably do it all over again.
> 
> Oh, well!!!???



_A. metallicas_ are beautiful, but that kind of price is enough to make your wallet hurt! Well, suffice to say I was willing to pay the $25 for my Versi, but my mother thought that was too much to pay for a tarantula. I told her not to worry about it, the tarantula was worth the money. She asked the guy if he could lower the price, and he _did_! That's the only reason I ended up paying $21.60 for a 3-inch _A. versicolor_. I guess it's a good thing to take your parents shopping when you go to get crickets  

-Sarah


----------



## SRirish (Nov 8, 2007)

The most i have paid for a T was $12...well actually thats the only tarantula ive paid for 

the frist T i got was a G.rosea 8 years ago and that was a gift

 the T that i spent $12 for was a L.para sling just recently
so after almost a decade of having "the addiction" ive only got 2 t's:8o


----------



## Brian S (Nov 8, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> The most I've paid is 750.00 for a mature female P. met.


Fellow Missourian, With that kind of money I need to start selling you more scorpions


----------



## cheetah13mo (Nov 8, 2007)

Brian S said:


> Fellow Missourian, With that kind of money I need to start selling you more scorpions


Well, what have you got that I can breed and make around 200 a scorpling? lol That would be nice. :drool:


----------



## Brian S (Nov 8, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> Well, what have you got that I can breed and make around 200 a scorpling? lol That would be nice. :drool:


hmmmmmm! how about me just sell you a scorpling for $200? LOLOL


----------



## NYBrett (Nov 8, 2007)

*TOOOOOO Much!!!*

I had an ex girlfriend that suprised me w/ a t.blondi...ready.....500$, I was not only upset she paid that, but I was PISSED that a pet shop would have the balls to charge that much. I called him a crook!!


----------



## The_Thunderer (Nov 8, 2007)

Sarah_88 said:


> _A. metallicas_ are beautiful, but that kind of price is enough to make your wallet hurt! ...  I guess it's a good thing to take your parents shopping when you go to get crickets  -Sarah


LOL.  REALLY... LOL!  I'm 39 years old.  IF I brought my parents with me, THEY'D be paying the bill!  LOL.  Seriously... when I go shopping with them, its like I lost my wallet or something... they pay the bill.  Diapers, food, clothes, etc.  They pay!  I guess I am blessed in that fact.

HOWEVER, I've NOT taken them pet shopping in quite a while (they bought fish the last time... I think... its been years!).  So no new "parent-bought" T's YET!


----------



## metallica (Nov 8, 2007)

i think i have spent about 1500 euro for a female Cyriopagopus sp"Sulawesi"


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 8, 2007)

Who knew we had so many ballers here?


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 8, 2007)

$400.00 for a female _Pamphobeteus ultramarinus_. I try not to think about it though. And no I won't spend that much on a spider again! But I'm glad I did, she is an awesome spider.


----------



## syndicate (Nov 8, 2007)

the most ive spent on any spider is 150$


----------



## WyvernsLair (Nov 8, 2007)

Brachypelma Rex said:


> Egat!!! $95 for G rosea!?  That's like paying $30,000 for 1982 Ford Festiva.  I bought both of mine for under $12 a piece.  Are you located someplace where rosies ren't plentiful?


I picked up a nice female rosie for only $7.95  lol.


----------



## WyvernsLair (Nov 8, 2007)

padkison said:


> Why do I know that T is a 4" or so G. pulchra female from SSW


cause it's the truth lol.  I figured she was well worth it since she's actually a solid 5 inches (not stretched out).  I can ONLY hope she's gonna be giving me an egg sac next year.


----------



## PhormictopusMan (Nov 8, 2007)

Last weekend was one of the most that I paid.  $145.00 for a 2.5" X. imanus.

--Chris


----------



## Corranthe (Nov 8, 2007)

The most I've paid was $45 for my 1/2" E. Cyan sling.  It was my first purchase.  Eventually I'll start looking at Ts in the $100-200 range, but I want to make sure I have built up enough skills to be sure I can keep those alive first.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Nov 8, 2007)

425.00 = Po. metallica girly.
Worth every penny.
:wall:


----------



## Lucara (Nov 10, 2007)

padkison said:


> Why do I know that T is a 4" or so G. pulchra female from SSW


I got my pulchra from SSW a few months back. She was 4" before molting out a month back. 
Apparently I had just beaten another person to bid for her.


----------



## -Sarah- (Nov 10, 2007)

The_Thunderer said:


> LOL.  REALLY... LOL!  I'm 39 years old.  IF I brought my parents with me, THEY'D be paying the bill!  LOL.  Seriously... when I go shopping with them, its like I lost my wallet or something... they pay the bill.  Diapers, food, clothes, etc.  They pay!  I guess I am blessed in that fact.
> 
> HOWEVER, I've NOT taken them pet shopping in quite a while (they bought fish the last time... I think... its been years!).  So no new "parent-bought" T's YET!



Well, seeing how I'm 19, I'm old enough that I can get away with going shopping with my parents...  (Shopping with your parents is supposed to be "uncool" with my generation, you know). I don't let _anyone_ pay for my T's  I'll fight them if I have to!! But my mother is the one who takes the credit for talking the guy down!  My grandmother is too funny when we take her shopping. If there's a new CD I'm looking at or if there's something I need like a camera tripod, she'll actually try to _wrestle_ it from me so she can pay for it  

-Sarah


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 10, 2007)

I try to get my folks to pay for everything I can. Unfortunately, it almost never works.


----------



## cabal (Nov 10, 2007)

Most I paid was $75.00 for a Ephebopus cyanognathus sling. That's it so far


----------



## -Sarah- (Nov 10, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> I try to get my folks to pay for everything I can. Unfortunately, it almost never works.



Well, you're not doing it right, then!  

Just kidding. But being serious here, when it comes to tarantulas, no way. Those are *my* babies, and I'm paying for _all_ of them!  

-Sarah


----------



## Truff135 (Nov 10, 2007)

Sarah_88 said:


> Well, seeing how I'm 19, I'm old enough that I can get away with going shopping with my parents...  (Shopping with your parents is supposed to be "uncool" with my generation, you know). I don't let _anyone_ pay for my T's  I'll fight them if I have to!! But my mother is the one who takes the credit for talking the guy down!  My grandmother is too funny when we take her shopping. If there's a new CD I'm looking at or if there's something I need like a camera tripod, she'll actually try to _wrestle_ it from me so she can pay for it
> 
> -Sarah


My Grandma is the EXACT same way.  She took my husband and I shopping for some cheap work clothes for him, he came out with like, a whole new wardrobe.  That's what they're there for in their minds.  My Grandma has said she'd rather see her grandchildren enjoy the money rather than have them get it when she's gone and she can't get the enjoyment out of that.  Kind of sad, almost, when you think about it but it is a good point...


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 10, 2007)

Sarah_88 said:


> Well, you're not doing it right, then!


I think your right, actually...


----------



## -Sarah- (Nov 10, 2007)

Truff135 said:


> My Grandma is the EXACT same way.  She took my husband and I shopping for some cheap work clothes for him, he came out with like, a whole new wardrobe.  That's what they're there for in their minds.  My Grandma has said she'd rather see her grandchildren enjoy the money rather than have them get it when she's gone and she can't get the enjoyment out of that.  Kind of sad, almost, when you think about it but it is a good point...



My grandma says that exact same thing!  It is kind of sad, but in a way they're right. If they can spend some money on you now while they're still here and able to see you enjoying it, then that makes it all worthwhile  My gran is always worried about what to buy for Christmas and she always goes WAY out of her way to buy gifts. She just loves to buy things for people even though she really can't afford it. Although this might not seem like the kind of gift many women would ask for, but I was looking at (actually, I was drooling over) a Craftsman mechanic's tool set from Sear's and wouldn't you know, that's what I got from her for Christmas last year  I don't know how she knew, the only thing I can figure is my mother must have told her she saw me looking at it. 

-Sarah


----------



## -Sarah- (Nov 10, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> I think your right, actually...



Well, if you're really stubborn and independent, you don't have to worry about anyone purchasing things for you because you're dead-set on doing it yourself!  Especially when it comes to pets like tarantulas.

-Sarah


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 10, 2007)

Sarah_88 said:


> Well, if you're really stubborn and independent, you don't have to worry about anyone purchasing things for you because you're dead-set on doing it yourself!  Especially when it comes to pets like tarantulas.
> 
> -Sarah


Yeah, I guess I could try being like that, but mostly I'm just really broke.


----------



## Ted (Nov 10, 2007)

i might pay 20 dollars for  T...but not more.


----------



## Philth (Nov 10, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> The most I've paid is 750.00 for a mature female P. met.


Are you interested in a female M. balfouri ?   J/k ( dont go flooding my PM box with "How much" request now)

Later, Tom


----------



## cheetah13mo (Nov 10, 2007)

Philth said:


> Are you interested in a female M. balfouri ?   J/k ( dont go flooding my PM box with "How much" request now)
> 
> Later, Tom


Yes I am and No, I can't afford it......now. lol


----------



## 7mary3 (Nov 12, 2007)

The most i've paid was $130 for a 6 1/2" female P. Regalis.


----------



## BigHairy8's (Nov 12, 2007)

A four year old female X.immanis. Gorgeous T! 400.00. I would do it again.


----------



## funnylori (Nov 12, 2007)

If your parents don't pay for it, then it's harder for them to take it away.


----------



## -Sarah- (Nov 12, 2007)

funnylori said:


> If your parents don't pay for it, then it's harder for them to take it away.


Good point!!  But if you get a tarantula they actually like, you can kind of use that against them. My mom actually suggested I sell off some of my T's when they get bigger. I said, "Yeah... Okay. I'll start with the _A. geniculata_"... Because that's her absolute favorite tarantula  ;P She knows I can't sell any of my fur-babies, though. I love 'em too much.

-Sarah


----------



## problemchildx (Nov 12, 2007)

I find it very confusing and tormenting for those of us in this situation. My mom says no more spiders, but at the same time she tries to suggest ideas for better care and sometimes I see her looking at them. "How are your spiders doing?" she asks.. 

Which makes me wonder if I buy another T will she be truly mad or just keeping up the stereotypical fear of spiders for her friends. I have been told some of them won't visit because I have big hairy spiders, which is a great thing indeed.


----------



## jeff1962 (Nov 12, 2007)

problemchildx said:


> I find it very confusing and tormenting for those of us in this situation. My mom says no more spiders, but at the same time she tries to suggest ideas for better care and sometimes I see her looking at them. "How are your spiders doing?" she asks..
> 
> Which makes me wonder if I buy another T will she be truly mad or just keeping up the stereotypical fear of spiders for her friends. I have been told some of them won't visit because I have big hairy spiders, which is a great thing indeed.


 This what I do, I have alot of my T's in 10 gallon tanks. My wife does not care for my spiders.She truly does not understand our illness and one is not enough mentality.So when I want another  I devide one of my ten gallon tanks and she does not really notice anything different. Works for me !  
       If you do this make sure the lid is VERY secure so everyone stays were they are supposed to be !


----------



## -Sarah- (Nov 12, 2007)

problemchildx said:


> I find it very confusing and tormenting for those of us in this situation. My mom says no more spiders, but at the same time she tries to suggest ideas for better care and sometimes I see her looking at them. "How are your spiders doing?" she asks..
> 
> Which makes me wonder if I buy another T will she be truly mad or just keeping up the stereotypical fear of spiders for her friends. I have been told some of them won't visit because I have big hairy spiders, which is a great thing indeed.



Well, that's the same thing with my mother and me. She'll tell me, "You need to get rid of those spiders when they get big enough. This is getting rediculous!" Yet she goes in there nearly _every single day_ to look at them to see what they're doing. Just tonight she said to me, "One of your spiders doesn't have a water dish!!" My _G. aureostriata_ enjoys burying the water dish, so I have to take it out every now and then to get the packed peat moss out of it  When I get my own place they're going to have their own designated "room". Oh, if there's someone at your house and you want them to leave, just say, "Would you like to see one of my gentle tarantulas?" They'll literally run out the door  (And before I get reprimanded, no, I never put my tarantulas in danger )

-Sarah


----------



## NevularScorpion (Nov 12, 2007)

Sarah_88 said:


> Well, that's the same thing with my mother and me. She'll tell me, "You need to get rid of those spiders when they get big enough. This is getting rediculous!" Yet she goes in there nearly _every single day_ to look at them to see what they're doing. Just tonight she said to me, "One of your spiders doesn't have a water dish!!" My _G. aureostriata_ enjoys burying the water dish, so I have to take it out every now and then to get the packed peat moss out of it  When I get my own place they're going to have their own designated "room". Oh, if there's someone at your house and you want them to leave, just say, "Would you like to see one of my gentle tarantulas?" They'll literally run out the door  (And before I get reprimanded, no, I never put my tarantulas in danger )
> 
> -Sarah


wow how come i never thought of this idea, next time we have a party in my house im going to do that, so people won't go to some of the places i dont want them to go, specially my room


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 12, 2007)

Once, my brother and I were arguing, and he was all like, "Dude, if you don't shutup I'm gonna take a piss on your tarantulas", or something to that effect. So I opened the lid to one of my blondi enclosures and replied, "Alright, whip it out and start with this one". Needless to say, he ended up going to the bathroom down the hall.


----------



## problemchildx (Nov 12, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> Once, my brother and I were arguing, and he was all like, "Dude, if you don't shutup I'm gonna take a piss on your tarantulas", or something to that effect. So I opened the lid to one of my blondi enclosures and replied, "Alright, whip it out and start with this one". Needless to say, he ended up going to the bathroom down the hall.



   

The blondi would run up on him like tongs.


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 12, 2007)

i gave 40 bucks for an adult female B. smithi once ...way too much to spend lol


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 12, 2007)

problemchildx said:


> The blondi would run up on him like tongs.


Truth is, it probably wouldn't have done anything, other than run and hide. But he doesn't know that.


----------



## ian robbins (Nov 12, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> I make all my T's work the streets so they eventually pay for themselves, and then some.


THATS IT!! that is how I will make sense of all the money! I will be a taratula pimp! 
in fact I have a lady just for you.
20 fo tha front and 40 fo da back....she wont bite she will just nibble a little.

I own 20 spiders, I average 75.00 per.
I offered 300.00 for one once but sobbered up later, funny how horrific animal attacks can happen at reptile shows simply by making the poor choice of having a couple cocktails before you go into the joint.

what!? someone has to be that guy, for some leading by example just isnt enough.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 12, 2007)

ian robbins said:


> THATS IT!! that is how I will make sense of all the money! I will be a taratula pimp!
> in fact I have a lady just for you.
> 20 fo tha front and 40 fo da back....she wont bite she will just nibble a little.
> 
> ...


Will she bite if I ask her to?


----------



## WyvernsLair (Nov 13, 2007)

problemchildx said:


> I find it very confusing and tormenting for those of us in this situation. My mom says no more spiders, but at the same time she tries to suggest ideas for better care and sometimes I see her looking at them. "How are your spiders doing?" she asks..


Years ago my mother put her foot down one day and said in no uncertain terms.. no more new pets. I was like ok..really at that time I did have way more than I needed.  3 months later and she's trying to talk me into taking on new animals that HER friends were trying to get rid of LOL.   After that the 'ban' issue was more or less dropped and she stopped complaining about how many animals I have.  she did think my va opossums were kinda cute though...not the same thing as having a ferret (which I made her turn down) but no where near the troublemakers as ferrets are either lol.  She sighed with relief when I finally phased out my noisy rodent collection (domestics and wild), but then rolled her eyes when I started replacing them with snakes and T's. LOL.  She did put her foot down when it came to the black widows though (they are not allowed in the house so I keep them on my desk at work)....and I can see her point on those so no argument.


----------



## problemchildx (Nov 13, 2007)

Didn't she even buy a couple Ts for you? Or was that someone else... 

I just wonder how long she will be mad for when I get my next T.. last time I had 3 come in the mail and she was upset for like 15 mins haha..


----------



## brett (Nov 13, 2007)

The most I've ever paid was $75 for a mature female B. smithi.  The most I could ever justify spending on any tarantula would be $250.


----------



## Corranthe (Nov 13, 2007)

jeff1962 said:


> This what I do, I have alot of my T's in 10 gallon tanks. My wife does not care for my spiders.She truly does not understand our illness and one is not enough mentality.So when I want another  I devide one of my ten gallon tanks and she does not really notice anything different. Works for me !
> If you do this make sure the lid is VERY secure so everyone stays were they are supposed to be !


I have also found that the best way to hide new ones is in plain view.  My roommate put her foot down about any new ones about six Ts ago.  I get slings so I just put the new little containers next to the other little containers and she never notices a thing.  They are all in the living room on top of her oak wine rack.  I guess it is a good thing that she isn't even intrested enough to notice.


----------



## bliss (Nov 13, 2007)

most i've ever spent....   around 580$  


  let's just say, i have had more t's than i lead people to believe... and i still have some that i haven't told anyone on the boards about, well.. yet.  actually i take that back, there's one person i told.


----------



## _bob_ (Nov 13, 2007)

bliss said:


> most i've ever spent....   around 580$
> 
> 
> let's just say, i have had more t's than i lead people to believe... and i still have some that i haven't told anyone on the boards about, well.. yet.  actually i take that back, there's one person i told.


  


The most I have spent on one transaction was 300 but that was for 4 tarantulas


----------



## ParabuthusKing (Nov 13, 2007)

bliss said:


> most i've ever spent....   around 580$
> 
> 
> let's just say, i have had more t's than i lead people to believe... and i still have some that i haven't told anyone on the boards about, well.. yet.  actually i take that back, there's one person i told.


Hope you get some babies from that investment, otherwise its not really something to brag about imo...:evil: ;P


----------



## NevularScorpion (Nov 13, 2007)

KyuZo said:


> you can't beat this 8" female T. blondi for $75 SHIPPED  and a 4" B. smithi for $20.   ;P


whahahaha i beat you i got a G pulchara 3 1/2" for FREE


----------



## Truff135 (Nov 14, 2007)

Sarah_88 said:


> ...Although this might not seem like the kind of gift many women would ask for, but I was looking at (actually, I was drooling over) a Craftsman mechanic's tool set from Sear's and wouldn't you know, that's what I got from her for Christmas last year  I don't know how she knew, the only thing I can figure is my mother must have told her she saw me looking at it.
> 
> -Sarah


I don't feel so weird now about being excited over my new power drill.  My husband was like...ok....
I'm such a tomboy  I had actual, really-for-truly fun tearing apart our vacuum cleaner and putting it back together.  *sigh*  And don't even get me started on dirt!  I tore into that bag of peat moss like a kid in a cookie jar


----------



## cruzin6061 (Nov 14, 2007)

I Paid $100. For A 9'' Blondi At The Westchetser Show A Few Months Ago.
I Have A Regalis Female That I Have For About 7 Years And She Is Appro. 8''.... I Dont Know What She Would Be Worth Now?


----------



## Brian S (Nov 14, 2007)

metallica said:


> i think i have spent about 1500 euro for a female Cyriopagopus sp"Sulawesi"


Think of all the fun you had doing that


----------



## zgraham (Nov 14, 2007)

The most I have spent so far is on a T. blondi female that just arrived in the mail. She is perfect. I spent 130.00. I am sure I will spend more in the future though


----------



## Paramite (Nov 14, 2007)

I spend 105 euros for a sub-adult G. pulchra female. I think it's about 150 dollars? Or am I too drunk (this is rhetorical).


----------



## metallica (Nov 14, 2007)

Brian S said:


> Think of all the fun you had doing that


think of the ones that came with me, and all they got was the shipping... not even a spider!


----------



## Brian S (Nov 14, 2007)

metallica said:


> think of the ones that came with me, and all they got was the shipping... not even a spider!


Maybe they werent looking as hard as you were


----------



## arachnofein909 (Nov 14, 2007)

I paid $100 for a female A.geniculata and set my future price limit at $450.


----------



## dtknow (Nov 15, 2007)

7 or so for a P. regalis sling(actually, 28 something for a group of 4). Not sure of the max I'd pay for a T.


----------



## Mister Internet (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmmm... as far as single purchase transaction... probably the $100 for three REALLY newborn _T. blondi_ slings I got from Theraphosid Breeding Project at the Tinley show.  Seriously, they were like two weeks old.

Single spider?  $25 for a 3rd-instar _P. regalis_


----------



## Lucille (Feb 12, 2009)

*What is the most you've ever paid for a spider?*

After seeing the post about Brazillian Blacks I went and checked out how much an adult female would set me back (About $300-400, if you're curious).  I noticed a wide variety in prices for different kinds of Ts.  So I was just curious, what is the most you have ever paid for a spider?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Feb 12, 2009)

I paid $40 for a C. crawshayi once. I know, I'm cheap lol.


----------



## Franklin (Feb 12, 2009)

115$ for a 5.5" female apopyhsis that DOA'd and got it replaced with M. Robustum 7"


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Feb 12, 2009)

$60 for my female A hentzi.

I'm pretty much broke most of the time, or else I'd probably be spending a lot more on Ts...


----------



## olablane (Feb 12, 2009)

$125.00 for a P.Subfusca. It died 3 days later. Bummer.


----------



## KJE (Feb 12, 2009)

The most I've paid for a single t is $40, but I've done trades that equal more than that.  I usually buy slings because I like to watch them grow.


----------



## testdasi (Feb 12, 2009)

LOL! G. Pulchra are completely overpriced!

The most I've ever spent was $190 on a A. versicolor.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Feb 12, 2009)

ive never paid for a T lol...but ive done trades and manual labor for them equaling over $160 so....i guess it evens out lol.


----------



## sn95 (Feb 12, 2009)

Only $35 for a P. ornata sling. Although I plan on buying some P. metallicas when hours pick back up at work, and I find someone with them for sale.


----------



## stevetastic (Feb 12, 2009)

$125 on an adult female P. regalis


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 12, 2009)

This topic has been covered well before. 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=108208&highlight=paid+price


----------



## joshuai (Feb 12, 2009)

155 for a 8 in T. blondi


----------



## Lucille (Feb 12, 2009)

It looks like it is one of those perenially interesting subjects


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 12, 2009)

Lucille said:


> It looks like it is one of those perenially interesting subjects


Not really.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 12, 2009)

Currently $60 on a 1.25" B. albiceps a couple years ago.  He  is gorgeous!  That number may go up significantly in a few days though. ;P


----------



## roro8633 (Feb 12, 2009)

$90 for an adult female A. versicolor


----------



## Arachnobrian (Feb 12, 2009)

Poecilotheria Metallica 1" sling - $200.00 CDN. I just had to have one, and it just might be a girl. 

GBB 1" sling $80.00 CDN. Price several years ago, the price has since dropped considerably, but mine turned out to be a girl.

G. pulchra 1" sling $60.00 CDN. Price a couple of years ago, again lucky for me, it also turned out to be a girl.


----------



## Mister Internet (Feb 12, 2009)

Threads merged.


----------



## Moltar (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm about to pay $150 for a 4" B boehmi female. That will be the most i've ever spent. Before that it was $65 for a 2" P. sp "platyomma" I mostly buy them young.


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 12, 2009)

$85 w/o shipping for E. cyanognathus sling.


----------



## jezzy607 (Feb 12, 2009)

$60 for a large adult female G. aureostriata (Chaco Golden) that was 3 years ago and she still hasn't molted!

I did spend $150 on 3 B. klaasi slings w/o shipping.


----------



## Sterlingspider (Feb 12, 2009)

I think so far most for a single specimen was $75 for a 2" Theraphosa sp "Burgundy". 

I'm not interested in spending more then that at the moment, but I could see going as high as $150 if I was flush at that point and the right T presented herself.


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 12, 2009)

i would pay $30 top for a single t (im a kid so you cant blame me)


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 12, 2009)

$250 each for 2 P. miranda and a P. subfusca.  All adult females of course.  The most I've ever spent in a single transaction was $375.  That was for 2 Female and 1 Male P. tigrinawesseli.  $250 is about the max I'd pay for a T, but it has to be something that I *really* want and pretty rare.


----------



## james (Feb 12, 2009)

*ouch*

I hate to say it but about $1,000. I bought a female Xenesthis sp Blue but I really wanted her because I have males coming up. Anyway, other than that pretty much the M balfouri and the rest where reasonable.
James


----------



## Endagr8 (Feb 12, 2009)

Tunedbeat said:


> The most I've ever paid for a T was $400 for a female P.metallica.
> $500 would be my max, no matter how rare,large, and beautiful it may be.


I think I would possibly pay $500 for a world record-sized p metallica........maybe lol


----------



## InvertsAhoy (Feb 12, 2009)

£65 for a _Theraphosa sp_ "Burgundy", although as I was out T shopping for a friend with their money does it really count? 

My personal budget hovers to around £30. Compared to the majority in this thread i'm a right cheapskate


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 12, 2009)

sn95 said:


> Only $35 for a P. ornata sling. Although I plan on buying some P. metallicas when hours pick back up at work, and I find someone with them for sale.


Tarantula.com has some for sell, I got two from them  
The most I've spent on a t is $150


----------



## james (Feb 13, 2009)

*well*

you know this thread is about the most you paid and some of have spent a lot but sometimes we also get great deals. I bought 2 newly molted adult female P metallica 6" or so and a fresh male for $500. 
James


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 13, 2009)

james said:


> you know this thread is about the most you paid and some of have spent a lot but sometimes we also get great deals. I bought 2 newly molted adult female P metallica 6" or so and a fresh male for $500.
> James


IT WAS YOU! :evil: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=141851&highlight=metallica 

Man, I replied to that ad 5 minutes after it was posted and it was gone.


----------



## Sterlingspider (Feb 13, 2009)

james said:


> you know this thread is about the most you paid and some of have spent a lot but sometimes we also get great deals. I bought 2 newly molted adult female P metallica 6" or so and a fresh male for $500.
> James


I once bought a sling at the LPS as a B smithi for something reasonable for a smithi that size (I don't remember exactly how much, but it was going rate for something just under the "getting adult colours" size) and when it finally became abundantly clear about 4 months later that it was never going to get those stripey knees (we think it was an albopilosum) they traded it for a 5.5" adult female. 

She was on the grumpy hair kicky side, but other then that she was lovely.


----------



## james (Feb 13, 2009)

*yeah*

It was kind of funny. I actually know the guy pretty well and had no clue he was interested in selling them. I just happen to hit AB when the ad was posted and had the inside track because I have his phone number. He got a full box of PMs on them and some crazy offers. Between me and my buddy we have 6 females now I just need to figure out how to breed them:? 
James


----------



## IrishKnight (Feb 13, 2009)

most i spent was 285 shipp included for a mature female G.Pulchra and im about to spend 235 for a P.metallica 2" sling!


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 13, 2009)

If it's a specific species that I am looking for and the size I want I would pretty much pay anything to get it.
I believe the most I ever spent on one was $400.


----------



## Dyon (Sep 3, 2009)

I thought i paid much for my 2.5"(body length) A.metallica, 60 euros.


----------

